# Sparring Gloves : Multi-Purpose



## Shaman (Oct 27, 2005)

I did a search of the forums and really did not see the answer I am looking for, so please allow me to report this question in a different way.

I wrestled for 15+ years and grappling is still part of my nature.
I took Kosho Ryu for 1.5 years and was allowed to point spar early into that time, so I have foam dipped gear.

After the birth of my daughter, I am looking to get back into Kosho, but the dipped foam gear I have from before just feels limiting as I start to include some informal MMA work-outs with friends who would like assistance in their ground game.

I need finger coverage (like foam dipped) based on the formal sparring requirement to not have accidental scratches/gouges from striking, but I need/want the dexterity to allow for grappling that foam dipped does not easily facilitate.

What recommendation is out there for sparring gloves that include point sparring, medium contact, but also grappling BJJ-like work-outs?  

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Navarre (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll freely admit I don't have the answer for you. However, it would seem any padded finger coverage would limit your dexterity and ability to grapple. In regular karate tournaments I could get away with padded knuckles and back of hand but with bare fingers. 

If you need covered fingers could you wear a conventional, very thin sort of cloth glove (to cover fingers and allow easy grappling) worn under an open-fingered padded martial arts glove?


----------



## Icewater (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm not sure I've seen a medium padded glove with total finger protection.  I use the Tiger Claw TC2000 gloves.  They are open fingered so they don't give finger coverage like some of the of the lighter MMA gloves, but they allow for pretty good protection for your opponent with foam on the back of the hand and I can reasonably grapple.  Of course nothing is as good as bare hands, but these lend a good mixture of both.  Let us know if you find anything out there that fits your bill.

Of course you can revert back to the old fashioned red pads with strings for your kung-fu grip!  Lobster-claw specials!

Icewater


----------



## Shaman (Oct 27, 2005)

Icewater said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I've seen a medium padded glove with total finger protection. I use the Tiger Claw TC2000 gloves.  Icewater



That just might work. It looks to provide as much finger coverage as foam dipped, with semi-open palm and no plastic finger tabs.....  Hmm.....


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 27, 2005)

I've never actually had a problem with scratchin or gouging in sparring before and I haven't heard of anyone who has. I would just go with a good pair of Harbingers (MMA gloves) and take out the bar at the palm (it's for using them as bag gloves) it will restrict your grappling. And by the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Shaman (Oct 27, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> I've never actually had a problem with scratchin or gouging in sparring before and I haven't heard of anyone who has.


We had a person try an knife edge strike to the headgear and when the person dodged (not far enough) they got a deep finger scratch across their upper cheek. After that the beginner belts were required to used closed finger mitts or foam dipped. *shrug* Since I am doing informal sparring at this point, I am willing to take a chance and get something more flexible, and if when I get back into classes they require something else.. then so be it. I just thought I might save some web surfing by asking here. There are very few MA stores in my area.



> I would just go with a good pair of Harbingers (MMA gloves) and take out the bar at the palm


Yea, I saw they had a new product without the larger thumbhole and the bar.  I'll see if I can find it again.

I also found these:












Also just now found this review: http://sfuk.tripod.com/reviews/poochgloves.html
I'll be off to read up now.



> And by the way, welcome to the forum!



Thanks.  This is definately one of the more complete MA forums I have seen, if not THE most extensive one.  I've been doing 'searches' each of the past couple nights going through post of interest.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 27, 2005)

Well, I'm pretty new here too, I find it to be an awesome and unfortunately addicting forum. Hopefully you don't get sucked in as much as I am.


----------

